# I shouldn't be here, or maybe now



## JustRob (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi there. My name is just Rob, not Robert (well it is, but I take offence when anyone calls me that.) and not Bob. (He was my father, not my uncle. Uncle died in the trenches in WWI, which makes me sound even older than my seventy years.) I'm really a reader, not a writer, but a few years ago my head filled up with this weird story and I felt compelled to write it down just to get it out of there, or maybe I mean here. The result was an entire novel from someone who'd never written any fiction whatsoever before. Ever since I've repeatedly read it trying to work out where it came from and just recently it dawned on me. Apparently it is based on events in my life that I experienced _since _I wrote it. This explains why it is about people receiving messages from the future, I presume (or maybe I mean postsume, if there is such a word. Temporal distortions are just tough work, not intense though, mostly well beyond any sensible tense to be honest.).  Clearly I was trying to tell myself something, warn myself even maybe. What worries me is that there's more in the novel than is yet in my life, so I'm getting paranoid about my future now. I don't suppose there's a forum here for people with my problem. 

Anyway, having made myself into a fictional writer, rather than a fiction writer, I discovered that writing is even more enjoyable than reading, provided that one isn't expecting to make money out of it. In fact I so regularly get annoyed at the quality of popular published works that I have to sit and write some more myself just to prove that I think I could do better, given the chance. I fortunately have a friend who teaches university students how to read the classics intelligently and he read my novel and enjoyed it but said that it would have a limited readership, so now I'm looking for the other twelve people in the world who would enjoy it to make a baker's dozen. Consequently I don't seriously expect it ever to get published. Of course, to support my proposition that it was based on future memories I have had to study some of the mathematics of quantum theory and also quantum biology to satisfy myself that such things are possible and apparently they may well be, according to the most recent research. Therefore I may not be mad but am definitely contemplating the true nature of free will now.

As I clearly don't take my writing, except for its quality, that seriously I hope that I will at least be an asset to this forum as a sympathetic reader who's tried it himself and ... ( is the next word 'failed' or 'succeeded'? That is the question.)

I have only presented myself here as a writer, maybe fictional but with real copy to show for it, but who I really am is recorded elsewhere. There's a foggy boundary between reality and fiction and it is continuously shifting. When I get the chance to post a fragment of my own work I may be able to illustrate that. Until then I look forward to commenting on other people's efforts, which may quickly prove how little I know.


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Rob, I really enjoyed your intro. Writing a novel and then discovering that the plot is coming to pass in the author's own life - I think you have the plotline for your next novel right there!

In order to be able to post some of your own work on the forums, you need to get 10 posts in your post count. It's pretty easy to do that. Take a look around the forums and join in a conversation on the discussion thread, or try your hand at a challenge, or jump in with a comment on something that another member has posted in the poetry or fiction threads. Once you have your first ten posts, more forums will open up for you to enjoy and you will be able to post excerpts of your own work.

I like your thoughtful philosophical questioning in your intro and I'm looking forward to seeing you around the place. Welcome!

jen.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh yes you should--be here I mean. This is the place for you. I have a few suggestions based on your intro, of things you may want to check out. I think you will find these helpful, maybe even answer some of your questions. Check out Courtjester's Words of Wisdom, and a Member just posted an article about free will in the Non-Fiction Thread. The lounge is a great place to chat with other members and bounce around your thoughts. This is a friendly supportive community, and I think you and your writing will flourish here. If I can assist, it will be my pleasure.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jan 27, 2015)

You sound like a blast. Please stick around! I don't beg often, but some people are totally worth it. If you'd like to put those reading powers to good use. You're more than welcome to comment on any of the pieces you see out there. I'll gladly assist you in any way possible as I am a mentor. Any of the purple people will help you likewise!

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## JustRob (Jan 27, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Hi Rob, I really enjoyed your intro. Writing a novel and then discovering that the plot is coming to pass in the author's own life - I think you have the plotline for your next novel right there!



Actually it's even worse than that. The novel is entirely self-referential, albeit in allegorical terms, so I have in fact already used that plotline. In the novel the character who represents myself discovers a document that he will apparently write in the future and decides to prove that a person mentioned in it really exists. In real life I followed the instructions to myself written in my novel and looked up on the Internet the fictional character indicated and he really does exist! My problem now is whether I can honestly make the usual legal statement about similarities to real people being a coincidence. I mean, I know now that he's real but didn't when I wrote the novel, although somewhere in my precognitive subconscious I apparently did and told myself so. I now suspect that a factual autobiographical account of the writing of the novel could be more interesting than the novel itself, but that would involve the agreement of the real people involved in the events to which the novel apparently refers. As I said, there's a foggy boundary between reality and fiction and we don't always know which side of it we are. At present I'm definitely straddling it. Did I mention that I already have the plotline for the entire trilogy laid out as well?

Rob the befuddled


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Rob. It's good to have you here 

Jen mentioned that you can post your creative works After you have your ten posts but you will also be able to choose your own avatar as well as your signature.

Also note the ones in purple who have posted on here ahead of me. They (and other mentors) are here to help with any writing questions you may have.

So get involved and get to know us a little. We're a pretty friendly bunch.

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums JustRob.

That was a most interesting and well written introduction. I feel like i know you well already and I think you are the sort that would fit in well around here.



			
				JustRob said:
			
		

> I discovered that writing is even more enjoyable than reading, provided that one isn't expecting to make money out of it.



Did you ever figure that you would be paid for reading.:scratch: Go with the flow and enjoy yourself.:encouragement:


----------



## JustRob (Jan 27, 2015)

Blade said:


> Did you ever figure that you would be paid for reading.


I did figure that I couldn't keep paying professionals to read my stuff, so I'm here instead. As long as the deal is mutual and I get payment in kind I'm happy with it. And if anyone claims that as a born Englishman I can't write good English, then I should point out that I've had my DNA analysed and it's German. Fortunately I learned to write German at school as well, but it's even worse than my English, so I'll stick to my mother tongue. As a pedant I should point out that that is an accurate remark as I'm German on my father's side only, but even he was a Cockney, so let's say great grandfather's side. Good Lord, what on earth would a German Cockney speak like? No, my imagination doesn't stretch that far.


Does that answer your question, whatever it was originally?


Rob


----------



## TKent (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome. That was a fun intro to read  Made me smile. Glad you are here!


----------



## JustRob (Jan 28, 2015)

TKent said:


> Welcome. That was a fun intro to read  Made me smile. Glad you are here!


I find it difficult not to be here. It keeps following me around. Maybe you've had the same problem. Some people claim to have been here, there and everywhere but they were probably bragging. I suppose my problem is that I'm a literal thinker, but very often that gets me nowhere, which is probably why I prefer being here.

This here, or to use my native tongue, this 'ere is Kent in England on the meridian line. Given that time is as confusing as place we have a quaint custom here. It isn't often that everyone in the world agrees about something, but when everyone agrees what day of the week it is we celebrate that by having lunch. On my first birthday the people of the world gave me a very special present, the United Nations. They hoped that it would help everyone to agree on the bigger things but they're still working on that. In the meantime we will continue to celebrate one small success here.

 Thanks for the welcome, everyone.
Rob


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome, JustRob!

That your find your writing is somewhat of an extension of yourself isn't uncommon amongst your fellow writers. Though, if you find it prescient, be sure to write about lottery numbers. 

Places like this draw writers like a magnet. It's  not that we're made of metal, it's just that we're intrigued by mystery and there's nothing more mysterious about putting words down in some sort of logical order so that someone else can figure them out. It's magical! Writing is also a solo profession, so sanctuaries like this one are a sort of living oasis for writers. Writers, even competitive ones, have a sort of built-in camaraderie for each other, even if we don't agree on anything.  In that way, a group of writers getting together is much like the United Nations - We're all hoping for the best, we're all glad to be here, but everyone has their own opinion. That's a good thing, though. If we weren't so unique, there would be fewer stories worth reading.

I look forward to seeing you on the forums! If you ever need any help navigating the boards or want some direct assistance with writing tasks, don't be shy about contacting any of our Mentors. (The Members with the purple names.) That's what we're here for!


----------



## JustRob (Jan 28, 2015)

Morkonan said:


> That your find your writing is somewhat of an extension of yourself isn't uncommon amongst your fellow writers. Though, if you find it prescient, be sure to write about lottery numbers.



I'm more of a mathematician than a wordsmith, so a story in my mind was unusual and stood out. Numbers would get lost amongst all the others though. On the other hand, at school I was hopeless at history in that I could get the numbers right but not the facts. I wondered why, if Henry the sixth had eight wives, they never told us about the other two. By the way, in my novel I seem to have gone beyond the bounds of science fiction into mathematical fiction, probably a rare genre. No doubt some critical readers with tell me that my story doesn't add up at all.
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome the site, JustRob! What an interesting introduction, fascinating, really. 

I'd tell you that you've found a perfect place for what you seek, but you've probably already written it and so you already know this.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm late to the party. Or am I early? Muahah. 

  I might be one of those twelve to enjoy it. Some of my favorite books I've read are every bit as weird. And surprisingly enough, the oddest subjects are becoming more popular as of late. Some insanely popular visual novels and books, two I'm thinking of in particular, dealt with subjective time travel and the point of observation, time looping, tachyon particles, time travel through means of dreams and sending memories back, and many more subjects that are just as brain breaking, of which I am a -huge- fan, although I lack the depth of mind and skill to write anything as complex myself, I enjoy reading it.  

If you ever put it's entirety anywhere, I'd love to read it myself. I'm a very fast reader so even something long I don't mind. 
That being said, I think you'll find people just as mad here. Myself included if you couldn't tell. 

Crowley's the name and ramblings the game. Hit me up if you need anything.


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2015)

View attachment 7417


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 28, 2015)

JustRob said:


> By the way, in my novel I seem to have gone beyond the bounds of science fiction into mathematical fiction, probably a rare genre. No doubt some critical readers with tell me that my story doesn't add up at all.



I would read mathematical fiction. 

Welcome to WritingForums!


----------



## JustRob (Jan 29, 2015)

InstituteMan said:


> I would read mathematical fiction.



It's actually worked into the text in a way that doesn't demand comprehension by the reader, but the mathematically minded ones would get the message. Here's a short sample in which a temporal engineer struggles with the idea that he might be seen as a paedophile if he breaks protocol.  You may not write about naked people much but the female form is idolised in my writing -- and it empowers them.  

Looking at her, this woman from the future, he realised that in his time she 
might be only a young child – or even not born yet. What the team did could have 
an enormous impact on her life, even prevent her birth. She really was an alien, 
beyond his reach, and yet he wanted to hold her for just a moment before he had 
to stop the carousel and let her off. Young child or not, it could do no harm – 
‘_red time doesn’t count_’ – to hold her for a moment – ‘_dare frame 
thy fearful symmetry?_’ There was so much symmetry in her frame, showing so 
clearly through her inadequate garment, mathematically smooth to the n-th 
derivative, engineered to stir a man’s emotions. If only the geometry of the 
universe were so transparently simple to understand and appreciate.


----------



## Phase (Jan 29, 2015)

Rob your intro hooked me from the start(something that every writer should be able to do). If you're willing I would love to read your novel and become one of the baker's dozen. :encouragement:

Great to have you among us.


----------

